# Email From Someone Who Got A Ticket



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I got this email today from someone in my Guard unit. I'm sure you guys have gotten the same thing. I've spoken to this guy maybe 3 times in the last 5 years.

_SFC *********,_

_Sorry to hear you aren't assigned to A Co. any longer, I'm sure it was a wise choice for you and I wish you the best. However I need some help, if what happened wasn't complete bullshit I wouldn't be contacting you and i apologize for bothering you with it. I was traveling with my girlfrined on 91 when we were pulled over. we were going with the flow of traffic, about 70 mph when she was flagged to the side of the road by an officer. He gave her a ticket stating she was going 84 mph, which I assure you didn't happen. the citation # is M******* by Trooper ******** ID #***. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, thanks and I hope all is well._

_His __Name_

Notice the opening pleasantries, followed by the sob story including the ol' "gowing with the flow of traffic." Man up...pay it or appeal it. Geez.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

The operators passing all the other MVs always say "I was going with the flow of traffic". It is the same as "I only had two beers".


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

pretty ballsy e-mailing you


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

sarge439 said:


> pretty ballsy e-mailing you


That's what I was thinking


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm curious, what exactly can you do for him? Tell the other trooper "forget the ticket"?
How would that work? Would the tropper just not show up for court or something?

With friends like that, ya don't need friends.


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

I love the Excuse "I was going with the flow of Traffic" best come back line is "When you go fishing and throw in your line, you can only catch one fish at a time" Guess what your the Fish. Pay the Ticket. Our Radar, Lidar is always wrong. Right!!!! :fire:


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

this is going to shock most of you guys. I got pulled over the other week by a Trooper ( not going to say what road and what day ). I was honest and admitted that I was in the wrong and wasnt paying attention. I was polite, dome light on, passenger side widow down waiting for him and had car in park and license and reg in hand waiting paitently. He was nice enough to give me just a verbal warning. I was in shock, I figured that I was going to receive at least $100 fine ( $250 if he put the fine all the way through ) but he ask me to slow down and released me. If I had received the ticket I would have just payed it, unlike most people I can be a honest person and say "hey, I screwed up".


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

tazoez said:


> this is going to shock most of you guys. I got pulled over the other week by a Trooper ( not going to say what road and what day ). I was honest and admitted that I was in the wrong and wasnt paying attention. I was polite, dome light on, passenger side widow down waiting for him and had car in park and license and reg in hand waiting paitently. He was nice enough to give me just a verbal warning. I was in shock, I figured that I was going to receive at least $100 fine ( $250 if he put the fine all the way through ) but he ask me to slow down and released me. If I had received the ticket I would have just payed it, unlike most people I can be a honest person and say "hey, I screwed up".


Why is that so shocking?


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Because most people will not own up to their own mistakes. How many times have you heard "I wasn't going that fast", or some other excuse.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I usually tell people I would be happy to lend them the money to pay the ticket but I am a little short on cash. Then when they say no thats not what I meant I just ask if they are asking me to do something illegal. Most of the time they just say forget it.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Gee-Why don't you post his e-mail adress so we can write and explain why what he did was tacky. Or maybe we can ask him to do us all a favor some day.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

sdb29 said:


> Gee-Why don't you post his e-mail adress so we can write and explain why what he did was tacky. Or maybe we can ask him to do us all a favor some day.


It's funny that the friends and family got the speech one day after I got out of the academy. Even wifey knows better. Your mistake, your wallet. Period. I'll keep his email private because he is good kid, even though he made TWO errors in judgement. The 1st one was letting his girlfriend drive [-X , and then sending me the email.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

_



He gave her a ticket stating she was going 84 mph, which I assure you didn't happen.

Click to expand...

 _

Right Mr. Pinhead. The Trooper came up with 84 mph out of his ass or the radar unit was wrong. What I appreciate most is when people say "You're right, I was going too fast, I'm sorry". that's when they get a warning.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> The 1st one was letting his girlfriend drive [-X , and then sending me the email.


"Women drivers, no survivors." :BNANA:


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> I usually tell people I would be happy to lend them the money to pay the ticket but I am a little short on cash. Then when they say no thats not what I meant I just ask if they are asking me to do something illegal. Most of the time they just say forget it.


Love that. Mind if I steal your answer for next time? (And you know there will be a next time)


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I encourage everyone to use this answer. It ususally works great and they dont bother asking you again.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Sometimes being a cop is like hitting the Megabucks. You hear from those you haven't heard from in years.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

My favorite is when a friend and I are driving somewhere and we see a cruiser go by us with lights and siren going. Just about everyone of them asks me where is he going. Even if we are in another town or state for that matter. does anyone else have this happen or are my friends just wierd.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> My favorite is when a friend and I are driving somewhere and we see a cruiser go by us with lights and siren going. Just about everyone of them asks me where is he going. Even if we are in another town or state for that matter. does anyone else have this happen or are my friends just wierd.


Your friends are wierd.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

ya thats what I thought


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sixx-

What do they think, your a clairvoyant? ".... Yes I do know where they're going. Don't you know that all LEO's have the ability to monitor a scanner in their heads. I know PRECISELY where he is going. It's to ....." Then make up some reasonably believable answer.

There you go.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Good Idea I like it. I'll do that next time which I know there will be a next time.
I noticed you have the "correct" spelling of the state in your location.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Sometimes being a cop is like hitting the Megabucks. You hear from those you haven't heard from in years.


After you get on the job, your old dirtbag friends from your high school or neighborhood will crawl out of whatever stone they've been hiding under to beg for your "help" whenever they have a "legal issue". My advice is to give them the 'ol Heisman trophy move....they will only drag you down.


----------

